# Abit TH7II(-Raid) Voltmods



## //mAr (Sep 3, 2004)

Show article


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice job //mAr   ... I like the inclusion of the Datasheet for the chip. Hope you don't mind that I use that idea on the next article ... maybe some mods for that MSI K8N Neo4 Diamond


----------



## //mAr (Feb 11, 2005)

msi k8n neo4 mod ? haven't seen anything like this ;(


----------



## Urlyin (Feb 14, 2005)

Is this the correct NEO?  url  \\mAr


----------

